# 48 Hour H&P Rule



## crhunt78 (Sep 9, 2008)

I have recently been told that the rule that physicians must dictate an H&P for hospital admissions within 48 hours also applies to outpatients in the office setting.  Does anyone have any idea where I would look to find documentation for this?  I have the info on the back of the 1500 claim form but I was interested in something more "concrete" to give to the doctors.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## brandiaz (Sep 9, 2008)

*H&P dictation*

I don't know if this link will help but it has the federal register section to review that may point you in some kind of direction  This is related to the conditions of participation but it is hospital. I didn't read it all, Hope it helps. 
http://www.cms.hhs.gov/surveycertificationgeninfo/downloads/SCLetter08-12.pdf


----------

